# PHP Weiterleitung erkennen



## para_ (29. Mai 2009)

Guten Abend,

ich habe versucht, auf eine URL der Form 
	
	
	
	





```
http://www.example.org/?id=5
```
 (nur ein Beispiel) zuzugreifen. Öffnet man die URL im Browser, wird man automatisch auf 
	
	
	
	





```
http://www.example.org/username
```
 weitergeleitet. (wobei username der Benutzername des Benutzers mit Id 5 ist)

Kann man diese Umleitung mit Java irgendwie erkennen? Ich habe versucht, irgendetwas aus den Streams und Inputreadern herauszuholen, bin aber daran gescheitert.

Die URL öffne ich mit: 

```
URL urlWebsite = new URL(link+id);
InputStream inStream = urlWebsite.openStream();
InputStreamReader inStreamReader = new InputStreamReader(inStream);
BufferedReader in = new BufferedReader( inStreamReader );
```


----------



## ARadauer (29. Mai 2009)

mhn vielleicht eine javascipt umleitung...

kannst du die original url posten?


----------



## para_ (29. Mai 2009)

bittesehr:

```
link entfernt
```


----------



## para_ (29. Mai 2009)

Ich habe es jetzt probiert mit:


```
URL urlWebsite = new URL(link+id);
HttpURLConnection connection = (HttpURLConnection) urlWebsite.openConnection();
InputStreamReader inStreamReader = new InputStreamReader(connection.getInputStream());
BufferedReader in = new BufferedReader( inStreamReader );
	        
 // System.out.println(connection.getURL());
```

connection.getURL() gibt die weitergeleitete URL zurück.  Problem gelöst


----------

